# info complémentaires pour l'ipod touch...



## arturus (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

je vais acheter un mac et j'aurais souhaité bénéficier de l'opération Back to school mais j'aurais besoin de plus d'infos sur l'ipod touch :

Si je l'achete maintenant est-ce que l'O.S 3.0 sera intégré ou faudra t-il que je paye pour la MAJ ???

Etant donné que mon ancien ipod classic traine souvent dans mes poches (pantalon,blouson...) faut-il que je protége l'écran avec une housse qui se rabas dessus ou autre ?

DE plus, j'aurais voulut savoir si je pouvais mettre des vidéos perso (série,film...) dans l'ipod touch ou c'est uniquement des vidéos acheter sur iTunes ?

Merci d'avance pour vos éventuels réponses.


----------



## lsr (4 Juillet 2009)

arturus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je vais acheter un mac et j'aurais souhaité bénéficier de l'opération Back to school mais j'aurais besoin de plus d'infos sur l'ipod touch :
> 
> Si je l'achete maintenant est-ce que l'O.S 3.0 sera intégré ou faudra t-il que je paye pour la MAJ ???


Aucune idée, y'a un topic qui parle de ca, mais j'ai des doutes franchement :/



arturus a dit:


> Etant donné que mon ancien ipod classic traine souvent dans mes poches (pantalon,blouson...) faut-il que je protége l'écran avec une housse qui se rabas dessus ou autre ?


C'est tout de même conseillé, j'ai un ipod touch et j'ai préféré lui mettre un film transparent sur l'écran, acheté sur l'apple store, sinon tu as invisible shield qui protège en totalité l'ipod, c'est super efficace!



arturus a dit:


> DE plus, j'aurais voulut savoir si je pouvais mettre des vidéos perso (série,film...) dans l'ipod touch ou c'est uniquement des vidéos acheter sur iTunes ?


Non tu peux mettre des vidéos perso, aucun problème la dessus, c'est comme pour l'ipod classic 
Par contre il faut les encoder pour que l'ipod puisse les lire...



arturus a dit:


> Merci d'avance pour vos éventuels réponses.


Pas de quoi, j'espère avoir répondu correctement surtout :rateau:


----------



## arturus (4 Juillet 2009)

Encore merci,

pour etre fixé je contacterais apple pour leur poser la question sur l'OS.


A+


----------



## arturus (6 Juillet 2009)

hop!

Apple appelé ce matin, mon interlocuteur m'a dit que l'O.S 3.0 était intégré aux iPods Touch.

A+


----------



## lsr (6 Juillet 2009)

Super, c'est bon à savoir ca


----------



## arturus (11 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir,


je voulais vous demander si les films transparents vendu sur l'applestore était compatible avec les "étuis" qui s'accrochent derriere le touch ?

De plus, j'ai un doute sur une caractéristique technique du touch....est-ce qu'il a un microlui pernettant d'utiliser des applications comme Smule ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2009)

arturus a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> 
> je voulais vous demander si les films transparents vendu sur l'applestore était compatible avec les "étuis" qui s'accrochent derriere le touch ?



Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas. Mais pour protéger mon iPod Touch j'ai acheté un étui cuir qui fait parfaitement l'affaire.



arturus a dit:


> De plus, j'ai un doute sur une caractéristique technique du touch....est-ce qu'il a un microlui pernettant d'utiliser des applications comme Smule ??



L'iPod Touch n'a pas de micro. En revanche il existe des casques avec micro.


----------



## arturus (12 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour tes réponses,

si d'autres personnes ont déjà testé l'association écran de protection+étui de protection, je suis interressé par votre expérience.

merci d'avance.


----------



## twinworld (12 Juillet 2009)

j'ai un iphone. Je lui ai collé un film mi-transparent/mi-miroir et une protection More. ça va très bien. il a pas de raies.


----------



## arturus (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'aurais besoin d'une précision concernant l'application "mail" de l'ipod. 
Si je le configure pour mon compte "yahoo" l'ipod va t-il télécharger mes mails ou va t-il en faire une copie ?


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2009)

ça dépend les réglages que vous mettrez. C'est pareil que quand on gère un compte Yahoo avec Thunderbirds ou Mail. Vous pouvez soit demander qu'il fasse une copie, soit qu'il télécharge et efface immédiatement les mails du serveur.


----------



## arturus (28 Juillet 2009)

D'accord, et le réglage de la copie s'effectue sur l'ipod ou il faut congigurer le serveur "yahoo" pour qu'il me les copie ?

Juste pour avoir confirmation...une fois que le mail copié arrive sur l'ipod, si je le supprime il restera sur le serveur ? ou il faut également configurer cette "étape" ?

Une derniere question (en tout cas pour ajourd'hui) l'ipod sait-il lire les ebooks au format .pdf, et si oui comment fait-on pour les synchroniser avec l'ipod ?


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2009)

arturus a dit:


> Une derniere question (en tout cas pour ajourd'hui) l'ipod sait-il lire les ebooks au format .pdf, et si oui comment fait-on pour les synchroniser avec l'ipod ?


ça dépend où vous vous procurer vos ebooks. si vous les achetez sur l'apple store, ils seront synchronisés par iTunes et viendront dans votre lecteur iTunes de l'iPod. 

Si vous les téléchargez via une application du genre "Stanza" ils apparaîtront dans Stanza. 

Si vous avez un fichier pdf que vous avez fait vous même, vous pouvez l'importez avec une application du style Discover ou Data Case, ou des tonnes d'autres du même genre et vos fichiers seront dans cette application.


----------



## arturus (7 Août 2009)

Merci pour tes réponses.

J'ai encore besoin de vos lumières maintenant que j'ai rçu mon ipod touch. J'ai configuré Mail, j'ai ajouté mes comptes google et yahoo, les mails se téléchargent Mais lorsque je les suppriment ils s'effacent de mon ipod (normal) mais ils se suppriment aussi de mes comptes yahoo et google.

Connaitriez-vous une solution pour éviter ce piti désagrement ???


----------



## lsr (8 Août 2009)

Regarde du côté de ton compte gmail, dans les options tu peux choisir à ce que les mails ne soient pas effacés du serveur.
Sinon, tu as l'OS 3.0 alors?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2009)

Mon compte Gmail est en IMAP et configuré pour garder une copie des mails en ligne.

Lorsque je consulte mes mails sur mon iPod Touch, si je les supprime, ils disparaissent aussi dans mon compte Gmail sur mon Mac. Donc pour les avoir sur mon Mac, je les garde sur mon iPod.


----------



## arturus (9 Août 2009)

Malheureusement l'OS 3.0 ne fut pas intégré malgré le fait que le vendeur que j'ai eut par téléphone est allé se renseigner et m'a dit qu'il était intégré. Bon,je l'ai quand même acheté je suis pas à 10 près.

Merci pour vos réponses au sujet de l'appli Mail. Je suis arrivé à une solution radicale, j'ai supprimé mes deux comptes et j'ai installé à la place l'application Yahoo! qui me donne accès a mes comptes yahoo, gmail et même hotmail.

Le rendu est tout de suite moins terrible mais ça ira au vu de mon utilisation.


----------

